# Thoughts on Airport Colors



## BerryB (Feb 26, 2020)

I?ve been reading up on all of the info coming out about New Horizons and had a thought/possible theory on airport colors. I?m fairly certain we?ve seen four colors. (If that is wrong, we can just throw this theory out.) It?s possible that your color is completely random. However, the IGN article said that at the beginning, you?re asked what you?d take with you to a deserted island - a sleeping bag, lamp, food, or something to kill time. Your answer didn?t seem to impact anything. What if your answer determines which color you get, since each has four options? Again, I have no solid proof of this - just theorizing and wondering. I?ll be curious to see if there?s any correlation between them, or if the question has to do with something else entirely.


----------



## twinkletoes (Feb 26, 2020)

After hearing about this theory about two days ago, I think it might be true. I know we haven't gotten a for sure "yes" but it does make sense. Makes me believe I won't have to reset!


----------



## BerryB (Feb 26, 2020)

Oops! I hadn’t seen someone put this theory out there already. Sorry for basically repeating it in that case! It was just something I’d been wondering about.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Feb 26, 2020)

I imagine the answer you give to that question must determine _something_. Considering how common it is for that to be a mechanic in Animal Crossing, it just makes sense that it would.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 26, 2020)

That could determine your starting color, true. But what I hope is that we can change the color later if we want.


----------



## BerryB (Feb 26, 2020)

I hope so, too! I really really don’t want to reset at all. However, I’ve seen some (unverified but their other info has been good) info suggesting that the color is for more than just the airport, but is also the color of some of your Nook tickets rewards, like the bandana. Green is my favorite color, so if there’s a way for me to influence the color without resetting, I really want to do so!


----------



## meo (Feb 26, 2020)

I doubt it controls the airport color. I imagine it's random just as previous stations were and fruits. 
But ofc that's just my opinion and speculation.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 26, 2020)

I hope they ask questions like that – it would prevent people reseting if they wanted to (like me, lol). Like, imagine if they have a few questions on the plane, like
What's your favourite shape? Circles, squares, triangles, I don't have one
What's your favourite fruit?
Colour?

At least this could replace the face-quiz from previous games. And you could still make it random if there was a "I don't mind" option.


----------



## debinoresu (Feb 26, 2020)

the airports have diff colors? does anyone have photos of this?

honestly it may control something late game we dont even know about yet?


----------



## fink (Feb 26, 2020)

debinoresu said:


> the airports have diff colors? does anyone have photos of this?
> 
> honestly it may control something late game we dont even know about yet?



Found this on Twitter. They noted the teal was seen at e3 and hasn’t been seen since so perhaps it’s not in the final build of the game.


----------



## BerryB (Feb 26, 2020)

You can see them in the direct, too. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ie4WZCLbtVs
Green at 1:40
Yellow at 3:25
Blue at 6:09
Red Plane at 13:27 (The plane color matches the airport color, so this means there's a red airport.)
I hadn't seen anything about teal. It'll be interesting if that's still an option, too (and would definitely mean that the deserted island item question has nothing to do with color).


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 26, 2020)

I really hope we can just say what our fave colour is and let that be the deciding factor! It was already bad enough when I got a green train station in NL and I love blue!!! (⌓︎⍢︎⌓︎〣)


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 26, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> I really hope we can just say what our fave colour is and let that be the deciding factor! It was already bad enough when I got a green train station in NL and I love blue!!! (⌓︎⍢︎⌓︎〣)



That would make it so easy! I would be all for that and it would still take me forever to decide a color.


----------



## The Orange (Feb 26, 2020)

I would love if there was a way to just say I want a green airport and pears!


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 26, 2020)

I would prefer a yellow airport, but I'm not that picky about a specific color. It would be so much easier if you could just decide what color you want. I'm sure they questions they ask determine something, we'll just have to wait and see what it determines.


----------



## xara (Feb 26, 2020)

while it may not determine the airport colour, i agree that it has to determine _something_ - perhaps it?ll determine the furniture we start with in our tent?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 26, 2020)

I hope it's like NL where we can upgrade the exterior to a more themed look, like zen.


----------



## MissShema (Feb 26, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> I hope they ask questions like that ? it would prevent people reseting if they wanted to (like me, lol). Like, imagine if they have a few questions on the plane, like
> What's your favourite shape? Circles, squares, triangles, I don't have one
> What's your favourite fruit?
> Colour?
> ...



That's a great idea!


----------



## Nickerous (Feb 26, 2020)

I really want green....just to get the right color Nookware when I?m able.  I?ll trade for the others, but so like that green shirt.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 26, 2020)

It would be really cool if the airport colors did match up depending on what you choose for the answers of those questions of what you would bring to a deserted island. Of the colors I've seen, the teal and yellow ones would be my favorite.


----------



## twinkletoes (Feb 26, 2020)

fink said:


> Found this on Twitter. They noted the teal was seen at e3 and hasn?t been seen since so perhaps it?s not in the final build of the game.



Suddenly I want teal.......


----------



## horan (Feb 26, 2020)

I want to have teal or orange!


----------



## QueenOpossum (Feb 26, 2020)

I love the teal. Orange is nice too. Not a fan of red or green.


----------



## Rhythrin (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm really hoping for a purple swatch. If not, blue~


----------



## Winona (Feb 27, 2020)

I don't like the red/orange one. The colour is too "angry" in my opinion if that makes sense. I also don't like the colour contrast between the red and the blue since the blue stripes on the plane seem to be unalterable.

I really love the green one since it is so vibrant and matches the water perfectly. I like the blue, but it gets a little lost in all those blue colourtones of the ocean. I think the yellow is pretty too, just not as good as the other two, but I'd be okay with it.

On another note: do you think our planes might be customizable like the vans in Pocket Camp at some point? That could be the comeback of OK motors from Pocket Camp. I'd really like to see that!


----------



## sunchild (Feb 27, 2020)

Well I didn't care about airport colors at all until I saw the teal lol. if that really made it to the final cut of the game then I'll actually reset for it, if not then I'll probably just stick with whatever I get.


----------



## Revolucionaria (Feb 27, 2020)

I believe such questions will influence something, but I hope it is nothing really major. I think I'd honestly be okay with any airport color, but teal, blue, and yellow are really pretty. The red does seem a bit harsh, with its contrast.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 27, 2020)

aww, that's a cute theory and i think it could be a good way to keep the questions at the beginning of the game despite having the character customization screen. it would be fun for questions like that to have some sort of impact on your town, in my opinion.


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

TEAL TEAL TEAL OR RANGE


----------



## Marte (Feb 27, 2020)

The green, blue or teal would be amazing to get! I like colder colors, so it's really nice. Not saying I wont be happy with the other colors tho, whatever is fine ~


----------



## sauceisis (Feb 27, 2020)

I really want teal, yellow, or blue!!


----------



## Videl (Feb 27, 2020)

Rhythrin said:


> I'm really hoping for a purple swatch. If not, blue~



I would love for purple to be a possibility as well!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 27, 2020)

Do you think we'll be able to upgrade it to a more themed look, like zen in NL?

It's kinda like having the default player roof color the whole time, so I'm really hoping we can upgrade!


----------



## Carina (Mar 1, 2020)

I like the teal and the blue one, but I would also love to have a purple option. Green is one of my favourite colours, but here it seems a little bit too flashy and bright for my taste.


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 1, 2020)

i would like teal or a pink color


----------



## heartache (Mar 1, 2020)

Ohh, I really hope this turns out to be the case! I would really like blue, personally! I'm hoping for a sort of Greek/Mediterranean feel for my island, so I think the blue would complement that nicely


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 1, 2020)

I like red and blue, though I think I like blue a little more. Hopefully more colors are available.


----------



## moonbell (Mar 2, 2020)

I would rest for an hour to get purple or pink! Too bad they're probably not an option.


----------

